# Radar Detector Rearview Mirror Wire Tap (Model S)



## 2Intense

So I have a 2016.5 P90DL (AP1) and I wanted to mount my Uniden R7 Radar Detector but I wanted to use a wire tap to switched 12v power. Here's how I did it.

1) I removed the rearview mirror arm cover by prying gently on the forward edge near the rotation ball using plastic pry tool and pushing down and forward. It pops off pretty easily.

2) Once removed it exposes the wire connector on the mirror. Press the little release button and pull the connector off.

3) Using the RJ-11 (link) Wire Tap Kit I purchased on Amazon, I used the med sized tap blades in the kit.

a) For *12v switched power*, slide the red one to the connector at the *Red Wire with the Yellow Stripe* (see photo) and secure the tap wire to the red/yellow wire with the included small zip tie to prevent it from sliding out. Note: I have seen other wiretaps for the model S where this wire is red w/white stripe or other colors but it has always been what is the top wire when viewing the connector installed.

b) For the *ground* wire, slide the medium sized black wiretap blade into the connector at the *solid black wire* (see photos). Note: I have seen other wiretaps for the model S where this wire is Black w/white stripe or other colors but it has always been what is the bottom wire when viewing the connector installed.

4) Connect the other two ends to the corresponding wires going to the Rj-11 connector (Be sure to slide the included heat shrink tube over the connectors before doing so). Then plug it into to your radar detector. It will power up. Just lay it on the dash connected and put depress brake, press park and then take your FOB in the house away from the car and go outside and watch the radar detector screen. in @ 5 mins you should see it turn off when the Model S turns off accessories.

5) Once you have confirmed it turns off, heat the shrink tube around the tap connectors to seal the wires and stow and rout the wires as you need to for your mounting application and re install the plastic elbow cover cover on the mirror mount.

For now I am stuck using the suction cup until Blendmount or someone comes up with a better solution. I am open to any other alternative mounting solutions people have come up with for the model S. so please share!

Please post photos of your radar detector mount set up in your Model S !!

Here are some photos from my install/wiretap:


----------



## 2Intense

UPDATE: I did come up with a better mounting alternative. I posted a separate thread on the BlendMount install (photo below) for the Model S right HERE.


----------

